
The Grandmaster Who Got Twitch Hooked on Chess - jonwachob91
https://www.wired.com/story/hikaru-nakamura-twitch-chess/
======
kkcorps
Chess has exploded on all the platforms. Here in India, Many people have
started streaming chess

